# Swinging the dog?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

In the Czech video posted here I see the decoy 'swinging' the dog when it goes for the bite.

Why do they do that? Is it just for show - looks cool and all that? Or is it to make the bite safer for the dog? Or harder - to really test them?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

don't hold me to it but I believe its to show everybody that the dog has a good bite


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Or is it the force of the dog, making the decoy spin and lift the dog off the ground?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnardon't hold me to it but I believe its to show everybody that the dog has a good bite


I wondered about that too.



> Originally Posted By: AllieGOr is it the force of the dog, making the decoy spin and lift the dog off the ground?


I watched the video several times and it really looks like the decoy is doing the swinging on purpose.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It teaches the dog to grip hard. If they don't, they'll come off the sleeve. It shows courage and perseverance. (Just TRY to get me to let go! NO WAY!!)

Plus, it is cool to watch!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Quote:I watched the video several times and it really looks like the decoy is doing the swinging on purpose.


It is also a way to absorb the shock of the dog hitting the sleeve. It is for the dog's own safety.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, keep in mind that as Mals have become more popular in the sport (and weigh a lot less), it's also become a stylistic thing.

I personally don't like it when people swing my dog around too much. She's only about 60 lbs. and very easy to send airborne... but I don't want her landing wrong and getting hurt just so the decoy can 'look cool.'


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it is to show the dogs grip. I'm sure there's more to it than that.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

As a person who competes in Schutzhund the dog is started at a younger age and learns to let the helper lift him off the ground gently at first. This improves the grip and the prey drive of the dogs. As the dog matures and knows how to hold on and let himself be swung, it progresses to the dog running at the helper as he backs up. It also is the beginning stages of what you saw, the long bite, where the dogs comes at full speed to attack the helper. The dog is swung to lesson the load on the neck as opposed to jamming it straight on. Some dogs have had their necks brocken when jammed straight on. Some dogs have still been hurt with the spin move the helper makes. This is where you have to really train your dog to come in corredtly and know your helpers.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The helper has to swing the dog right or left in order to deflect the momentum. Otherwise the two crash together and the dog gets jammed and chances of injury are very high. But while the helper does need to swing one direction or the other, there is no need for taking the dog way up in the air and doing pirouettes.

Yes, there are times in training where swinging the dog off his feet are used to build confidence, grip and also make the dog comfortable being off his feet. But that's training. 

The only real reason to do it in trial is that it looks cool. It used to pretty much be standard to swing the dog to the side, but get the dog back on the ground quickly. Swinging the dog UP and to the side, and doing circles is a relatively new thing in the past few years. It doesn't test the dog any more, and IMO isn't nearly as safe for dog and helper as the older method of taking the dog back to the ground quicker. But it looks cool.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I think some people do it for show..really the helper should just catch and put the dog down. I think that is much safer for the dog and the helper. Also saves on both of their bodies. Just think of the torque and pressure put on the dog's body when you do the big swing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is the helper doing it to make the DOG look cool or themselves??

I understand that SOME swing is for the dogs own safety but I'd rather not risk my dogs safety just to make someone look cool or get higher scores.

When entering a trial do you know in advance who the helpers will be? So if you know a certain helper really likes to whip the dogs around you can pass on entering that trial.

Or can you tell the helper or judge, before the competition starts, that you prefer NOT to have the dog swung in a circle?


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild It used to pretty much be standard to swing the dog to the side, but get the dog back on the ground quickly. Swinging the dog UP and to the side, and doing circles is a relatively new thing in the past few years. It doesn't test the dog any more, and IMO isn't nearly as safe for dog and helper as the older method of taking the dog back to the ground quicker. But it looks cool.


I prefer the helper get my dog back on the ground fast get him in the pocket and drive him fast and hard if he wants to show off.








How ever if someone has to do 2 spins and a cartwheel to catch my dog safe so be it. Then get him to the ground and drive him.
I think dogs over the last ten years are coming in faster with that comes air not to mention teh showboating.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Joker
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris Wild It used to pretty much be standard to swing the dog to the side, but get the dog back on the ground quickly. Swinging the dog UP and to the side, and doing circles is a relatively new thing in the past few years. It doesn't test the dog any more, and IMO isn't nearly as safe for dog and helper as the older method of taking the dog back to the ground quicker. But it looks cool.
> ...


As an "old" and "out-a-shape" helper in training, the notion of getting the dog to the ground quickly sounds much better than spending my energy spinning 70-80lbs around!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Laurie, there is a lot more swinging going on at high-level competition than what you will see during training and club level trials. The helpers are always very concerned about working the dogs safely.


----------

